# Kris Humphries? Plus measurements...



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Apparently Kris Humphries was one of the few players who measured taller in Chicago than expected. He's 6'8.25 in bare feet, .25 of an inch shorter than Okafor. He says he's grown over the past year. Anyone a bit more interested now? Of course, he's still a PF, not our position of need...

Other interesting measurements:
Luol Deng has a freakish 9 foot standing reach (by comparison, Luke Jackson's is 8'7")
Devin Harris is only 6'1.75" in bare feet.
(In comparison, Beno Udrih, the Chicago MVP according to many, is 6'2.5)
Romain Sato is only 6'2"! But he does have an 8' 6.5" standing reach.

Any more I've missed?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The measurements with shoes on are the ones that matter. You don't play basketball bare foot.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>:
> The measurements with shoes on are the ones that matter. You don't play basketball bare foot.


Speak for yourself!

Call me naive, but I think the barefoot measurements are interesting because that's THEIR REAL HEIGHT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself!
> ...


So you play basketball barefoot? You go to work barefoot too huh?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think that POR would be really shrewd in picking up a PF this year. I think it is a foregone conclusion that SAR is going to be dealt, and having a kid like Al Jefferson or Kris Humphries to back them up would be a very good idea IMO. I think both of those guys could end up being very good players.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ahhhh finally. Thanx for the link meru.

Since shoes can vary in thickness, I'd much rather have barefoot measurements to get an idea how guys compare. 

Things of note IMO. 

-Childress and Iguodala both 6'6ish with 6'11 wingspans are impressive 2 guard demensions. 
-Jackson and Snyder are also both 6'6 with 6'9 wingspans. Snyder is 16 pounds heavier.
-Projected lotto points Harris and Gordon, measured out about the same as 2nd round cusp points Delonte West and Duhon. All were around 6'1 with 6'7ish wingspans.
-Dwight Howard 6'9 not his advertised 6'11
-Okafor 6'8 1/2, 257 lbs, with a 7'4 wingspan is enough size (IMO) to allow him to bang with and defend most front court players
-Livingston 6'6 1/4, 6'11 wingspan, *186 lbs* I hope he's slipping :gopray:
-Deng's measurements are very impressive. 6'7 220 lbs with a 7+ ft wingspan is ideal size for an NBA SF IMO. He should be able to slide nicely between the 2-4 on the defensive end... it warms my heart that Travis Outlaw has basically the same numbers with better explosiveness. 

I'm going to go stare at the list some more.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hong Kong- the answere to Stephon's question is that it got him a college degree, 2 wrecked knees, and a million bucks from his rookie deal. He probably could have got close to that if he'd have come out after his frosh year (he was ACC frosh of the year), but unfortunately his knees kept giving out. He was probably my all time favorite player :sigh: 

Hopefully that degree is being put to use today.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

couple more thoughts...

-Nelson measured 5'11 barefoot, so I guess he's sort of a mega-me to Damon
-where is Telfair?
-Ramos is big

STOMP


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Hong Kong- the answere to Stephon's question is that it got him a college degree, 2 wrecked knees, and a million bucks from his rookie deal. He probably could have got close to that if he'd have come out after his frosh year (he was ACC frosh of the year), but unfortunately his knees kept giving out. He was probably my all time favorite player :sigh:
> 
> Hopefully that degree is being put to use today.
> ...


I wasn't dissing him when I put that sig up. I loved Randolph Childress. I was crushed when they lost to Oklahoma State in 1995 (a legit chance to go the Final Four). I have the tape and I have only watched that tape once since it happened. 

Childress was awesome in Winston-Salem. The sig was more of a truism than anything else. Nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't dissing him when I put that sig up. I loved Randolph Childress. I was crushed when they lost to Oklahoma State in 1995 (a legit chance to go the Final Four). I have the tape and I have only watched that tape once since it happened.
> ...


is the joke in your sig that "masterbation" is spelled wrong?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> is the joke in your sig that "masterbation" is spelled wrong?


Yes it is. :yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't dissing him when I put that sig up. I loved Randolph Childress. I was crushed when they lost to Oklahoma State in 1995 (a legit chance to go the Final Four). I have the tape and I have only watched that tape once since it happened.
> ...


I didn't think you were speaking badly of him. Sorry if you got that impression. 

I spent a good part of my childhood in Winston, with Wake players showing up to my gradeschool every year. Man was I bummed when they lost to OSU in the tourney that year with him and Timmy D. I recall RC being very sick with the flu and puking after the game prior to the matchup with Big Country's Cowboys. Is he still playing overseas?

STOMP


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't think you were speaking badly of him. Sorry if you got that impression.
> ...


I believe he is. He did have a good little career over there at least for a little while.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> -Deng's measurements are very impressive. 6'7 220 lbs with a 7+ ft wingspan is ideal size for an NBA SF IMO. He should be able to slide nicely between the 2-4 on the defensive end... it warms my heart that Travis Outlaw has basically the same numbers with better explosiveness.
> 
> ...



Not to get technical here 

Deng's wingspan : 7'0"
Outlaws wingspan : 7'2"


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can out technical you here  Deng's wingspan is listed 7'0.5 and Outlaw was measured a 1/2 inch taller (barefoot). Basically Travis is a little bigger/longer and is also the better run/jump athlete. I hope his skills are coming along as well as Nathan Bishop claims.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> So you play basketball barefoot? You go to work barefoot too huh?


Barefoot is more important because players can and do change shoes... and/or have shoes that change. If a player is getting an extra half-inch from a pair of shoes, that half-inch can disappear simply by a change of equipment.

Apples-to-apples is almost always a superior comparison, and barefoot is more of that type of a comparison than wearing shoes.

Ed O.


----------

